# HELP WITH KITS!!!!!!!!/Kid progress



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 16, 2015)

el.l o !everyone I apologize for the run on sentences I am talking to my phone to text this for me I went out to Dolce hutch and she had 6 kids left uncovered were cold and as I pick them up to inspect and mourn loss I attempted to revive them with little hOpe believe it or not I have 2 Revived Dolce and never pulled hair but I have hair from when I groomed McQueen yesterday I have grab the kits wrap them in fur and brought them inside the house to warm them as quickly as possible I fear I have lost the other foUr one had a foot chewed off
 Fluffy has not Kit even though she was bred first do I put the kids back with their mother in hopes that she will know what to do and natural instinct to take over or do I hope and pray fluffy will kit I can put these miracle two in with her will these two actually make it I thought they were frozen solid but by some miracle I held them in my hands and I gasp of air was taken they now seem to be moving while wrapped in fur please advise any and all advice needed


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 16, 2015)

Okay one for sure looks good. Nice and pink now and moving. Another is okay, I'm on the fence. Another started to breath, but thats a lost cause i think. 

Any advice anyone. Just let nature take its course? Or attempt to lay Dulce down so this one has a chance? 

Most of the babies had scratches/marks on them. 5 were lined up perfect, one, the biggest healthiest one was in the middle of the cage...ugh


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm sorry for the losses! Hope the last 2 make it okay! 

I would hold Dulce to feed them - usually twice a day. The little marks can be from over-grooming. A lot of does can over-do the grooming/cleaning of their kits - especially first-time moms.

If Fluffy does kindle soon - hopefully you can add them to her litter if she doesn't have too many


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 16, 2015)

THANK YOU! 

We are down to one. But that teeny little runt is fighting strong! Nice and pink now. So glad McQueen is so fluffy so i had hair.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry for your loss

I agree with @SA Farm.

 You can also try keeping them inside with you and just taking them out for feedings -am & pm.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2015)

I know nothing but wanted to say I am sorry and hoping the little fighter makes it!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 16, 2015)

Okay, so i took a couple of photos. I brought the little Lazurus in to make sure it is nice and warm so it has a fighting chance. 

Here is a photo, sorry. I need to know if these guys look fed. I personally think so. The tummies look nice and round. But then again it could be just post-mortem. Idk. Such healthy beautiful perfect little things. So sad. Little Lazurus is on the left, obviously. 

Thank you for advice and hugs. Greatly appreciated. Xoxo

Ps. If anyone can give me insight as to sexing newborns, id love to hear know. Since their little lives wont be a complete waste.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 16, 2015)

we usually have to wait till they are older to tell who is who so I have no idea this young.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 16, 2015)

I haven't done it myself before, but here's a link to it.
http://rabbittalk.com/topic6152.html


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you Southern. Sad, i know. They are so perfect.

Thank you very much @SA Farm. Greatly appreciate that link. 
Your opinion on if they look fed???


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 16, 2015)

Upon my extreme beginner examination, i had 4 girls and 2 boys. Lazurus does look male. I was extremely gifted at sexing Silkie chicks, maybe I'll have the same good fortune with bunnies...

Why i don't have these kind of numbers with my goats, i have no stinking idea!

Thank you for advice and support! Praying for better results with Fluffy.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 16, 2015)

If your other doe kindles and doesn't have to many, you may want to foster the 1 kit onto her, that way you can possible rebred this doe.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you @Hens and Roos.

I was wondering if it would be wise to give him to Fluffy so the little guy has snuggle buddys. Hopefully she goes tonight. Tomorrow is day 30. 

I will DEFINITELY be rebreeding Dulce'. These babies look amazing. Little white hairs in their noses. Ugh.

how long should i wait? She is bleeding a little.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 16, 2015)

I would give her a week to a week and a half to rebreed her depending on when or if you are able to foster the kit- gives her a bit of time to heal


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you very much for your advice! Greatly appreciated!!!! Hoping to update with good news soon.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 16, 2015)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> Thank you Southern. Sad, i know. They are so perfect.
> 
> Thank you very much @SA Farm. Greatly appreciate that link.
> Your opinion on if they look fed???


They do look as though they had been fed. Glad your little one is doing okay so far!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 16, 2015)

Okay i just came to check (again) I've been checking on him every hour or so. I walked up to see the pile of hair moved and the nest empty. The pile of hair was about 4inches away, and Lazurus was still in it. He has scratches on him. So i picked him up and put him in a little plastic bowl to stay warm....then oddly enough,  Dulce' went to the nest and started pulling hair?!!! What in the world? Just nature kicking in early? Or is she trying to cover the scent of McQueen hair? Gahh! Im going to have a migraine from this rabbit!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 16, 2015)

sometimes it takes a bit for the doe to figure everything out, hang in there


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 16, 2015)

Like @Hens and Roos said, sometimes it takes a while for a doe to know what to do. If you want her to care for the little dude, remove the hair she didn't like and put him in her hair when she's pulled enough for him to snuggle in. Her scent on him will encourage her to take care of him


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you so much! And i actually took a wild guess and figured exactly what you said @SA Farms! My husband got home, he held Dulce' while i combed her, clipped her nails,  and pulled some hair around her teats. I even got little man to eat! Nice round tummy now! She was so content, she fell asleep! It was BEYOND awesome. 

Really hoping Fluffy goes tonight, so i can put little man with her and friends. 

Thank you so very much @Hens and Roos!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 17, 2015)

How's the kit doing today?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you for asking @Hens and Roos. 

He looked okay this a.m. we fed him and spent 15min to make sure he was good....and unfortunately he passed this afternoon. I knew it was a long shot, but i rooted for him just the same. Thank you so much everyone for your help and support. I can only hope we have better luck with Fluffy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2015)

You both fought as hard as you could. 
Sometimes I think it hurts just a little less knowing you and the animal fought as hard as you could.
Sorry BAF


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh, I'm so sorry the little guy didn't make it  I was rooting for you both


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you so much Southern and SA Farm. I really appreciate it. We really tried. All we can do is learn and do better next time. Hopefully ill have a super happy post with beautiful babies from Fluffy....her day 30 is today. 

One question i forgot to ask, would it have affected the kits that they were born 3days early?  I also do not know of many Lionheads that kindle that many?


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 17, 2015)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> Thank you so much Southern and SA Farm. I really appreciate it. We really tried. All we can do is learn and do better next time. Hopefully ill have a super happy post with beautiful babies from Fluffy....her day 30 is today.
> 
> One question i forgot to ask, would it have affected the kits that they were born 3days early?  I also do not know of many Lionheads that kindle that many?



I don't have a lot of experience with premature births personally, but I've heard of litters arriving on day 28 without issue - and on the other extreme, I've heard of does birthing as late as day 42 without issue as well. In the picture you posted, they looked fully formed, so I don't think that was it.
Unfortunately no matter how hard you try some just don't make it


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you again! Just figured i have to count this loss as a learning experience 

42days?! Holy guacamole.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 18, 2015)

sorry you lost the little guy it is so hard to know sometimes.  Hopefully your doe will do better the next time around.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 18, 2015)

Holy guacamole!  We just walked in the door right as Fluffy was in middle of kindling. She has pulled a TON of hair (what a great mama) 2 were in the nest and tons of movement. And one she had just popped out was still wet and not moving. I grabbed him, and tried everything. He looks to be a stillborn. As i was trying to revive, another was born on the grate (its a hutch with open and little room) another stillborn :::: these things are stinking Huge! I mean wow. Nothing like Dulce'. They have teeth and huge heads and bodies. Wowza. I knew Fluffy has incredible genes, but wow. 

Very sad on the stillborns. Any insight?

And yes i am still sitting here starring at poor Fluffy wondering if she'll have more......i feel bad for starring, but i just cannot help it.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 18, 2015)

So healthy!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 18, 2015)

Sad i know...but this is learning for me, and anyone else reading. 

Help, advice?


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 18, 2015)

There are a number of potential causes, but these questions may help narrow it down if it wasn't just a fluke.
How old is Fluffy? How many litters has she had? Any questionable feed or weeds/leaves that may have gotten into her hutch? Anybody handle her a little too harshly while she was pregnant?
Sorry about the babies! Glad you've got a couple survivors


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 18, 2015)

In 2weeks from tomorrow she will be a year old. I have all her docs/pedigree. This is her first kit (yes i know odds are against her, and me, I'm a newbie too. But her dam was an EXCELLENT mother and had live babies on her first). No questionable food whatever, she lives in our living room lol. She was ONLY handled a few days ago, when she was checked physically, and nails clipped. We sat on the floor and i never grabbed her belly. But good to know if handled roughly, can effect kits. 

Stillborns just stupify me. I still ponder my doeling from last year and causes =/

Thank you for advice!!!!!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 18, 2015)

No problem at all  It being her first litter at a year old may be all it is, actually.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 18, 2015)

A old is too old? I thought it was good to wait until 9mon-year? Awwww poop! We tried to dtd earlier, but our buck was a first timer too. Then i had kids...and you know how farm life is! Hahaha. Newbies with Rabbits here!

Thank you again so very much for the advice.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 18, 2015)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> A old is too old? I thought it was good to wait until 9mon-year? Awwww poop! We tried to dtd earlier, but our buck was a first timer too. Then i had kids...and you know how farm life is! Hahaha. Newbies with Rabbits here!
> 
> Thank you again so very much for the advice.


Age to breed depends on size. The smaller the adult, the earlier you can breed. For example, my Mini Rex can be bred usually by 4-5 months old and my NZs usually between 6-8. I believe the giant breeds usually wait until 10 months to a year, but as they are much larger it takes longer for them to grow. It can be difficult to get a doe over or around a year old bred because by then, you can be dealing with fat deposits which can cause infertility, smaller litter sizes, and the occasional stillborn - all of which becomes more common the older the doe.
That said, a lot of older does do just fine and have large healthy litters too


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 18, 2015)

SA Farm said:


> No problem at all  It being her first litter at a year old may be all it is, actually.



x2

see how she does with the current litter- some does are great right from the start and others it takes a few times.  Hard to say why some didn't make it.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you again for the information and lessons learned!!!! Loooooove this group for the support and education!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 19, 2015)

Babies look gorgeous!!! I love them!!!!!! They both appear to be blue (yes i know too early). Mama already fed them! Their bellies were full, round and like Pillsberry dough boy! One is super big and a bit of a shove n' stuff. The other is more of a snuggler. I'm guessing both male, possssssibly male and female. Who knows. Just so thankful!!!!!

Their (tentative) papered names will be
Blue Suede Shoes 
Blue Steel


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2015)

When do they get fur?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 19, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> When do they get fur?



everyday a little more will grow in- it doesn't take very long at all , to tell you the truth, I really haven't counted days


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 19, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> everyday a little more will grow in- it doesn't take very long at all , to tell you the truth, I really haven't counted days


I'm bad with that too. I know they start getting their fur in after just a few days, but not sure how many!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 19, 2015)

I want to say like day 3.....maybe if I remember I can watch when our Angoras kindle in mid- Feb


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry, super busy day! I was going to say 3days as well. I know average eye open is 10days. I'll do a day by day photo journal to see on the hair. These guys had facial hair and whisker already at birth! Dulce babies were super naked where these guys have baby hairs. Really interesting! 

It has taken so much not to go in an love on them today! I figured a.m. and p.m. checks are sufficient and keeping my smothering at bay lol!!! I'll have new kids anyday now to smother.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 19, 2015)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> Sorry, super busy day! I was going to say 3days as well. I know average eye open is 10days. I'll do a day by day photo journal to see on the hair. These guys had facial hair and whisker already at birth! Dulce babies were super naked where these guys have baby hairs. Really interesting!
> 
> It has taken so much not to go in an love on them today! I figured a.m. and p.m. checks are sufficient and keeping my smothering at bay lol!!! I'll have new kids anyday now to smother.


And you'll be so busy posting pictures and updates on the new kids, you won't have time to smother the kits too much


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 19, 2015)

Hahahahhahahahahaa!!!! Such a true statement.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2015)

So... won't the momma rabbits bite you or claw you for taking their babies?

Y'all can laugh if you want to ... I am ok with it   Told you  I know Nuthin' 'bout no rabbits!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 19, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> So... won't the momma rabbits bite you or claw you for taking their babies?
> 
> Y'all can laugh if you want to ... I am ok with it   Told you  I know Nuthin' 'bout no rabbits!



No laughing...it really depends on the doe- some can be very very protective and yes will come after you and others are laid back and are cool with you touching the babies.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok... so the no hair fur thing kinda... freaks me out 

So I was thinking if its just a few days _then_ I could look at them


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 19, 2015)

Just give them a few days and then look


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 19, 2015)

Look! They already have some velveteen rabbit going on!!!! This is tonight. A whole day old! Granted this is from 2 of the fluffiest Fluffys every haha. Why we call Cotton Candy "Fluffy" and McQueen "McFluff" lol!

This first lil guy i just adore. Such a snuggler. Very docile and sweet. The second bigger guy is such a dominant spaz! He could see the flash on the camera and started spazing out! Your eyes are closed buddy! Haha. I really hope lil guy keeps that pearl look like his dad. <3 i will have a hard time giving that up!!!

Im with you @Southern, i always thought they looked like little rats! Well they kinda do. But because their from mine, i love them haha. And Fluffy is the sweetest ever. Dulce' is a slight psycho pants. She attacked and bit me after i bred her! Then when she was fat and preggy, sweetheart, then a bit territorial over her nest. They all different, just like the does down in the barn.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 21, 2015)

Babies are thriving and doing wonderfully!!!!
And i am doing quite well only checking on them in the a.m. and doing a nightly pic. I want to do a flash program with my daily pic to watch the progress. Super neat to see how fast these little guys develop!!!!

They already have a ton of stubbly hair,  resembling velvet. Soooo soft!!!! And they are actually looking like little rabbits today!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2015)

I love that you are doing this with the pics.
 These are the kind of things a newbie want to see. I am not a newbie LOL I don't even have any BUT i probably will one day so it is nice to learn from friends!
I know @Hens and Roos  has shared a lot with me and I find it encouraging! @SA Farm I read all your info too!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 22, 2015)

That was my thought. I know on the top posts or each forum there is emergency info...but what about a general info, and great newbie info?! Lol. I can always change the name of this post!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2015)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> That was my thought. I know on the top posts or each forum there is emergency info...but what about a general info, and great newbie info?! Lol. I can always change the name of this post!



Maybe after you are done you could put it under "articles".
That way it is easy to find.
_"Stages of development the first 2 wks"_ or 3wks ... you get the point


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 22, 2015)

Holy growth spurt! So day 4 they are little more bunny-ish.
Definitely can tell the difference between the two now. And hearing their little squeaks are sooooooo cute!!!! The fur is soooo soft too!


----------



## SueD (Jan 22, 2015)

Oh Im so sorry for this loss!!! <<<<<BIG HUGS>>>>>


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank-you very much SueD. We are hoping to try again with our Torte doe Dulce'. But seeing my gorgeous little buns in with Fluffy definitely makes things better  and i did learn quite a few things, thanks to the help and information here!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 24, 2015)

These guys are just absolutely beautiful if i do say so myself  i am so thankful Fluffy came through and has been an AMAZING mama. The kits now lift their heads when i move the fur. They also nuzzle into my hand  ears are beginning to lift. Day 6!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 25, 2015)

very adorable!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you so much. This is so awesome!  Cannot wait to see little heads poking out of the nest and bouncing around hutch!!!


----------



## amyandkids (Jan 25, 2015)

congrats on the cutest little babies!!!! It can be heartbreaking at times, but I know the good still outweighs the bad!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you very much @amyandkids. 
You are right. The babies always makes the losses so much better!!!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 25, 2015)

Look at these guys! <3 

Has anyone had a bit of "cradle cap" like with human babies? I noticed the dry skin on day 2 but i just thought since they were just born, and hair growth, but they are officially a week old now...and their heads are rather flakey?


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 25, 2015)

Could be dry skin...Only other thing I could think of is mites?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 25, 2015)

It is very dry and flakey. I really figured it was from all the new hair growth. OMG mites?!!! Idk how.....bleh! 
I havent had to deal with mites since we had our flock of chickens, how the heck would i treat for kits? I will check their fur. Same little white boogers like with chickens?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 25, 2015)

Im wondering if it has to do with this wonkey weather? The winds have been 60+mph and very dry. We are set to have rain! Hopefully this will help! I can turn on the baby humidifier too. Didn't see anything that resembles mites (grossss)


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 25, 2015)

It's just dry skin! Maybe lionheads are more prone to it?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you sooooo much. I'm hoping. My baby has super dry scalp right now too with more hair coming in and super dry outside. So with the kits having their longer hair coming in....its only on their heads. So it makes sense to me!!!! 

If it doesn't clear up in the next couple days, I'll be a bit more concerned.


----------



## amyandkids (Jan 26, 2015)

If I remember correctly my hamster and ferret used to get this and it was from the pine shavings I was using for them, I switched brands to a less dry one and it resolved the problem! Good luck! and I never use shavings for my buns just hay


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 26, 2015)

one of our angora's has a bit of dry skin, it could very well be the weather.  I am giving him some black sunflower seeds with his pellets to see if it helps. Maybe you could give the doe some and hopefully it would pass on to the babies.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 26, 2015)

Oooooo! Thank you!!!! I didnt even think about the shavings! I did put a little bit down initially when she hadn't pulled hair and after i had already lost Dulce' babies. Might as well see if that makes a difference. 

Does anyone completely clean out their nest areas while babies are in there? I have been monitoring. And nothing has been wet or dirty. Idk if she has brought them any of her "pellets" to eat yet.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 26, 2015)

I have found that the nest boxes don't usually need to be cleaned out until the kits are about 4 weeks old give or take. That's when they are more active and they all start using it as a litter box


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 26, 2015)

SA Farm said:


> I have found that the nest boxes don't usually need to be cleaned out until the kits are about 4 weeks old give or take. That's when they are more active and they all start using it as a litter box



x2


----------



## amyandkids (Jan 26, 2015)

I agree with @SA Farm  and @Hens and Roos . I wouldn't worry about it too much if the babies are thriving and doing good!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 28, 2015)

Day 10! Seeing little cracks in the eyelids! Little bit longer hair on mane as well! So amazing how they have comfort and  just want to snuggle together.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2015)

They look like little bunnies!

  yeah... I'm thinking I can't eat those.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 29, 2015)

Look at those lil fuzz butts


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 29, 2015)

I highly doubt you would want to put forth the effort @Southern by choice. They have so much hair with their long mane, fenders, and weigh a whopping lb and half! Lol. Males top the scale at 2lbs lol. 

Definitely perfectly created to be a pet


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2015)

oh.  See... I know nothing!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 29, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> oh.  See... I know nothing!



but see this is how you learn, you learn even faster if you jump in with both feet


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> but see this is how you learn, you learn even faster if you jump in with both feet


No- that would be my Dh... which drives me carzy!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 29, 2015)

Help! Fluffy did a big no no and peed on her kits! WHYYYYY?!!! I went to do my nightly check and was so excited to see eyes, and got a handful of wet baby!!! 

I towel dried them off (was mainly backsides and underside) and got all of the wet hay and hair out of there. Put down new hay, and the salvaged hair and covered the kits back up. They actually were quite inquisitive and did a couple small hops for me. 

Anything else i can do? Would she have done this to cover their scent, as i suspected they were males? Or just a newbie dummy? There was NO other wetness anywhere or pellets for that matter. Exactly on the kits/nest. 

The only stinker is the nest area is actually a wood bottom and not wire =/ so i couldn't exactly get it DRY.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 29, 2015)

So cute. Eyes and ears!!!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 29, 2015)

Sounds like a newbie mom mistake to me. Most does won't go to the bathroom on their kits and I doubt gender has anything to do with it. It may be your scent she's trying to cover or if someone else has been handling them? Just a thought...
They're growing so nicely! I can't wait for more kits over here!


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 29, 2015)

Not a newbie mom mistake, I have a doe that consistently pees on her kits if I have other rabbits near her, especially the buck. She hates other rabbits around her babies and is trying to cover their scent. Though it makes for a very smelly nest box. However, with the pee I don't worry about sanitation too much; when there's poo is the only time I clean out the box (or the kits).


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 29, 2015)

Eek sorry didn't see the photos loaded up side down =/

Thank you so very much @SA Farm! You completely went with what my husband said...then i quickly reminded him that it couldn't have been me, I handle them everyday and wash hands before and after, but HE in fact handled them for the first time! Apparently Fluffy did not like daddy handling her precious cargo. Lesson learned and moving on!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh!!!! @mysunwolf that makes perfect sense!!!!!! I just brought Dulce' because it is going to rain. The urine was fresh, and i had just brought Dulce' in not a half hour ago! Thank you for the insight. Anything i can do to remedy? Other than leaving Dulce' outside in her house? (I will add this does seem odd, since the girls used to live together and have been housed with or next to each other their entire lives. But believeable considering Dulce' hasn't been inside much since kits have been born)

Also, do you dry the kits? I'm not a fan of them being wet! Especially when their eyes are trying to open.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 29, 2015)

I would gently wash and dry them, personally. I'm not a fan of pee-soaked kits


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah, noooooooo thanks. Especially since they live in our house!!! The whole cage gets cleaned everyday, so its no biggie to clean them too. I didnt wash them, thinking it would take her scent off, and she would do it again. But i did make sure they were dry!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 30, 2015)

I think it is so neat that we can learn from each others experiences!  We luckily have not had this happen.  We all do chores so our rabbits are use to everyone but my kids will still come and get me if there is an issue when the does kindle.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 2, 2015)

Short and sweet post...middle of moving =/
2weeks and we officially have baby bunnies <3

We haven't moved the hutch yet. Saving them for last. Really hope this move doesn't stress Fluffy into not caring for kits. Anyone have this awful timing? Love to hear comments/suggestions!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 3, 2015)

good luck


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 3, 2015)

I typically don't move does until kits are 3-4 weeks old and able to care for themselves if they have to. That said, I've never had a doe stop caring for her kits when moved with them, so !


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you so much- I'm really doing my best not to stress everyone. Meanwhile my hair is falling out!

Okay question time. The kits turned two weeks Sunday and my little favorite one eye was still shut with some crusty. I took warm water to wash off (with the dingy coloring, and smell, i knew it was from pee. BAD!)

The eye is cracked open. No puss, but definitely crusty. Is there an ointment or saline i can use to flush out to prevent infection?????


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 3, 2015)

I would use warm water and gently work off the crusties...You can use a very mild saline solution once it's clean if you want to be on the safe side, but it's mostly just the crusties and goop you want gone


----------

